# I need a bigger horse



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I really think your should feel LUCKY to have any equine, even if it's a mini! There are many people out there who would kill to have a pony like yours. Be grateful for what you have!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## saritalcbea (Aug 4, 2014)

HIya I don't think the size of the horse matters, as long as you're able to control your horse and handle them with ease. I agree with getting one big enough that you wont have to sell in a couple years because you outgrow him. hope I help a little


----------



## Showjumper26 (May 8, 2014)

Look I'm not going to shout or anything but I'm going through a hard time right now being bullied about my ponys height so please no harsh comments. I love my pony more than anything but people just get me down


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Showjumper26 said:


> Look I'm not going to shout or anything but I'm going through a hard time right now being bullied about my ponys height so please no harsh comments. I love my pony more than anything but people just get me down


If they aren't bullying your about your pony'a height it will be about your saddle pad, or your polos, or your bridle. As long as your happy, who cares! If he suits your needs, besides you wanting a taller horse, be happy you have a horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

saritalcbea said:


> I agree with getting one big enough that you wont have to sell in a couple years because you outgrow him.


I agree with this.

Maybe point out to your mom that you still have growing to do and if you get another short horse now, it's likely that you will just outgrow it again in a couple of years.

Have you asked her what her reasoning is for wanting you to get the 14.2hh pony?

And I don't see anyone being negative. One person may have been a little blunt, but no one was mean or negative. Maybe try to step back, take a deep breath, and try to think positive, instead of seeing bullying in anything anyone says.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

I understand your pain... Believe me... 
Try telling your mum that it'll save money and time in the long run to buy a bigger horse. You are most likely going to outgrow a 14.2hh pony, if you are as tall as you say you are. I am very tall and even I couldn't wrap my legs around a 13hh pony and touch my toes together under the belly! You are definitely tall enough for a bigger horse. 
If you DO outgrow a 14.2hh pony, you will have to sell it and find another taller horse. This is money, time and effort down the drain. Try putting it to her like that. Also I have gathered that you are mostly leg. Not unlike me. If you have long legs, you take up more of the horse, have more control of the horse, and its generally easier to control a taller horse as you can wrap your legs around it easier than someone with shorter legs. You won't look small then on a 16hh horse. Far from it. Unless you buy a really wide draught, which I'm gathering you won't as you want to do show jumping, and show jumpers tend to be more blood horses with a narrower frame. 
If she still doesn't budge, try a compromise. The horse doesn't have to be as tall as 16hh... Maybe look at some 15.1hh, and 15.2hh. She may be happier with that. Some people, I find, think of 15.3hh as being a nice height, then they hear 16hh and go Ahhhhhh! because in their mind it sounds huge! I was the same and maybe thats what you're mother is like.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

SlideStop said:


> If they aren't bullying your about your pony'a height it will be about your saddle pad, or your polos, or your bridle. As long as your happy, who cares! If he suits your needs, besides you wanting a taller horse, be happy you have a horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


While I agree with the first part of this (I get teased about my draft cross and Aussie saddle CONSTANTLY), I don't think the second part is valid. The whole point of the OP's question is that the pony is no longer suiting her needs. She wants to show jump and the pony is too small for her to comfortably do that on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Chin up, girl. Ponies are awesome. I agree you probably need something bigger/stockier if you can touch your toes under him now. But a 14.2 hand horse can still take you around the course, especially one that has a stocky cob body type. 
I am 5'10.5" and I ride a 14hh gelding (but don't tell him he's 14 hands, he has an 18 hand ego!). Height really doesn't mean a whole lot.
Now for the bullying, I am sorry your mates are doing that to you, but they are wrong. Show them some videos of Teddy O'Connor. He was a superstar event horse and was quite small. There are many horses under 15 hands who were (are) amazing show jumpers, even at the top levels.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> While I agree with the first part of this (I get teased about my draft cross and Aussie saddle CONSTANTLY), I don't think the second part is valid. The whole point of the OP's question is that the pony is no longer suiting her needs. She wants to show jump and the pony is too small for her to comfortably do that on.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


On the original post it said she doesn't want to be on the same size horse her friends are on and that 5 of her friends already have larger horses. The feeling I got from the post is that her primary desire for wanting a bigger horse is because her friends are getting bigger horses. 

Either way, your pretty much stuck with what yours parents decision is. Especially if they support your horse/hobby on THEIR dime. If they say no be happy you have a horse to call your own. 

Also, I'm not meaning to be snippy, rude or disheartening while posting. This is life. Life isn't fair. You don't always get what you want. Be grateful for what your do have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

All your friends are moving up to bigger horses, and you are feeling left behind. That's not surprising, and your emotions are natural.

Firstly - you need to talk to your friends. The REAL friends will stop teasing you, and realise that this is out of your hands. As for the ones that continue to tease...they are not true friends.

Secondly. You have an amazingly safe pony whom you trust. You can hack out without fear of spooking, and you know what he is going to do at all times. Your friends have lost this by changing horses so they may have to rely on you to be the lead horse for a while. If this is the case, be helpful, and feel smug - on the inside - without gloating :lol:

Thirdly. None of us know why your parents are not supporting your wish to change up to a bigger horse. Here are some reasons that I can only guess at;

- they think you are not ready?
- they cannot afford it?
- they are scared of the dangers that a 16hh horse can bring and would rather you make a transition to a 14hh first before the transition again.
- none of the above.

Only you can understand your parents views on this, by asking them. BUT if you enter the conversation with a "yes but" on the tip of your tongue in your determination to persuade them to your point of view, then you will learn NOTHING and you will just make them frustrated. Ask them, and listen.

Good luck.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

14.2 isn't a bad height.....
I'm 5'5 and for the longest time all i rode were horses from 14-14.2 never felt to big and they all did what was asked of them. 

Wanting a bigger horse simply because all your friends are getting 16 hh horses is just ridiculous. Don't focus on height so much. Focus on whether the horse performs its job willingly first, somethign to match your level of riding, health and then look at size.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

SlideStop said:


> If they aren't bullying your about your pony'a height it will be about your saddle pad, or your polos, or your bridle. As long as your happy, who cares! If he suits your needs, besides you wanting a taller horse, be happy you have a horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This right here.


----------



## Equitation9966 (Aug 5, 2014)

The reason your pony refuses jumps is probably because you are too big. Transitioning from ponies to horses in general (no matter the size in most cases) takes some time to get used to. Their stride is different, their necks are longer, etc. If your mom is worried about the transition being too harsh, then ask for a 15hh 15.3hh horse. Generally in my experience, that is the best size to move up to from a pony. Maybe ask some of your friends with the bigger horses if you can ride their horses a couple times, just to get the feel of a big horse. You may decide you hate it, or you may love it. If you love it have your mom come watch or video tape yourself and show her.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm voting with Mum, moving up one more stage is good, going to a huge horse is not needed at the moment. Look I understand not want to get attached to a horse and sell it again, but it happens. The last mare I sold I was delighted that she went to a skinny teenager who I thought would be a perfect match for her for years to come. Mare is for sale not 8 months later, and why? not because the owner has outgrown her height wise, but talent and ambition wise. 

Things happen, back in the ancient days, when I was a kid this pair were my heroes, 










Marion Coakes and Stroller, 14.2hh pony who won an Olympic silver medal with the British show jumping team.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

My boys were still competing on 14.2's until they were out of pony classes (UK age rules) so I would take up your mums offer and look for a good 14.2 - maybe a welsh x TB or a Connemara x TB that's got a decent body but not too much and enjoy competing in the junior classes while you still can.
All your 'friends' now have to compete in adult classes which isn't nearly as much fun and can be a disadvantage if they don't have the same level of experience


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

All I can say is that any friends who were bullying me or teasing me about the size of horse I'd ride would no longer be any friends of mine.

That and anyone who thinks I ought to be riding a 17 hand horse rather than my plucky 14.1 Haffie (though he be but little, yet he is fierce! -- he also walks around with a swagger that would put a Shire to shame) is more than welcome to buy the horse (it won't be cheap, I'd make sure of that) and pay board and feed, etc. because I sure wouldn't be the one giving up my pony money for a bigger horse.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

What does your trainer say? If your trainer also believes you are getting too big for your pony, then ask her to explain that to your parents and discuss with them what an appropriate sized replacement would be. Don't be surprised if your parents come out of that conversation still thinking 14.2hh is a good size, though. Unless you are very tall and/or have very long legs it's unlikely that you _need_ a 16+hh horse.

I'm an adult riding a 15hh horse in dressage, surrounded by tall warmbloods, and I wouldn't trade him for any of them. My good friend rides a 14.2hh Morgan and they are very successful at both dressage and eventing.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I too would ask your mom for a reason. To me it makes sense to get you a horse that you're not going to grow out of, but she may have her reasons for not wanting to do that. 

Any horse of your own is better than what I had at your age, which was a lease, and that was way better than what a lot of people get. So, be glad you have a horse at all and see if you can have a reasonable talk with your mom. Ask her for her reasons and tell her yours.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm sure your parents have good reasons, but maybe they are just not good at communicating them to you. I would encourage you to stop thinking about horses just in terms of height. I find it very telling that in your post you refer to your friends' horses solely by their height. They are living beings and have a lot more to offer you than just "14.2" and "17hh". 

Also, if your friends are teasing you because you have a pony and they don't anymore I would think it is time to get new friends. 

Bottom line, learn to be grateful for what you have. It's more than most even get a chance at.


----------



## Alexandra V (Jul 6, 2013)

Your parents are worried, and that's a normal thing for parents. Yes, it's frustrating sometimes but there's not much you can do about that. I can guarantee that one day you'll probably be the same to your kids.

I think the thing to remember here is that you need to hear your parents' side of the argument with an open mind, and not in the mindset that you're going to give a rebuttal to everything they say. Just ask them why they feel like you should only go up to 14.2, and just try to see where they're coming from and show them that you understand. That will make talking to them about this a whole lot easier than you could ever imagine.

I agree with the other posts that you're very lucky to even have a pony at your age, but at the same time I can understand that it kind of sucks that you can't do what you've wanted to do with her. Equitation9966 has a good idea, about compromising for size. In all honesty, the 15 hand range is a great size! I ride a gelding that's 15.1 and bringing him along for hunter jumper and he's doing fine. I'm 19 years old, 5'2 and not the thinnest, but not huge either so I feel you. But at his size he's plenty to get me over jumps!

As for your "friends" making fun of the size of your pony, well to be honest, I wouldn't be that keen on staying friends with them but that's just me. It's a really immature way to act, especially about expensive animals like horses. Who needs them if they need to make fun of someone to make themselves feel good?

Just make sure that you're wanting to switch for the right reasons and not because you're getting pressured to by your barn mates because I can tell you with 100% certainty that you will regret it down the road if you do it just to fit in. But we don't know you or your parents, and we don't know the whole situation so we can't really give you any good advice on convincing them. The best way to go about anything like this is to be mature and understand where they're coming from, and calmly explain where you're coming from and try to meet somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I find nothing wrong with a 14.2 hh stocky pony, I don't get the whole hype about having a very tall horse. In my opinion it's a lot farther to fall from lol. I'm 5'4 and not the skinniest girl, but I feel comfortable between a stocky 14-15 hh horse, which is what I own.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

If you go to your parents and say you want a tall horse because your friends are getting tall horses, you're never going to win.

However, if you tell them that you feel it would be better to get a horse you won't grow out of, so you don't have to go through the entire process of buying and bonding with a new horse all over again in a few short years, they may be more inclined to listen.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I've seen some horses between 14-15hh that could really jump! They would often win too purely because of their speed and maneuverability that the bigger ones lacked. If you find the right horse, there is no reason that you can't progress, and then later on if you need something bigger you can look at that. 

It would be ideal not to have to buy a new horse later on, but if you're serious about jumping then the horse you get now who is suitable for a young rider will probably not be the horse seriously competitive horse you need later on. And if you're not looking for something seriously competitive, then height shouldn't be too much an issue.

Talk to your mother, tell your concerns, but listen to her as well. There are lots of reasons to get a smaller horse, be it feed costs, pasture size or just ease of handling. Not to mention, with around 16hh being the standard kind of size for mid teens these days, you can often pick up talented, well trained but smaller horses easier than you can larger. 

Be considerate, listen and compromise, maybe you can find a mid ground.


----------



## myperfectpony112 (Aug 10, 2014)

You don't need anything too much bigger, lots of adults ride 15-14hh ponies/horses. If you really want a horse you could consider something just into the horses, 15hh-16hh maybe? I would never want to ride something much bigger than 15.2hh really..


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

Perhaps you can come to an agreement with your parents and ask if you can lesson on 14.2-15 hand horses for the rest of the summer and then possibly look for a taller horse this fall/winter. That way your parents can see how you handle a larger horse and become comfortable with the idea themselves.

I am 5'6 and own/ride a 14.3 mare.


----------



## Janskee (Nov 16, 2013)

I can definitely see why this would be difficult for you, and as a parent of girls (11-16) who ride as well, I can also see things from a parent's perspective. My own horse is a 16.3 thoroughbred (and I'm 5'2"), and he is one of the bigger horses at my barn (mostly Arabians), so people are always commenting on how big he is. At a barn with mostly jumpers, he is pretty average. I love riding a bigger horse, and man can he jump! However, I was hoping my daughters could also ride him but am nervous about letting them. Much of it is his size, as he is a bit more difficult to manage, and he has tons of suspension and my trainer says he would just throw my youngest daughter out of the saddle. So, your Mom may have some legitimate fears about getting you a very large horse at this stage. I think this is a good opportunity for you to have a talk with your mom and approach things from the point of view of finding out what her concerns are, and make sure you don't come at her with a whine about how 'all your friends have big horses now'. This is also perhaps a good opportunity to learn to compromise. Figure out what you absolutely MUST have to be able to do the riding you wish (a horse that can jump what you reasonably would like to and can do in the near future) that your current pony is lacking, but be willing to give in on minor details like the exact size. My trainer has told me more than once that those smaller horses can do everything I would need, and even my tallest daughter (5'8") is riding the 14-15 hand school horses and does just fine.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well I guess the OP won the battle, 2 days after posting this she posted on another thread that she and her mum were going to look at a 16.2hh prospect.

I don't know if that is the grey TB that she was looking at in May, ah, but also in May it was the end of the year or next year that she was going to be looking for a new horse.

Oh another TB in June....

Not sure if the OP is just daydreaming a little about her new horse.


----------



## budley95 (Aug 15, 2014)

Firstly 14.2hh isn't a bad height - another poster mentioned Stroller here's some more info on him http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stroller_(horse). 
Secondly moving up all of a sudden is a BIG change. I had an 11hh, then a 12.2hh, then a 14.1hh and then at 13 moved up to a 16.3hh straight away as fell in love him looking at 15.2hh's. He put me in hospital 5 times on his 2 week trial, he gave me whiplash, concussion, shattered my coxics, threw me over the arena fence so I rolled down a hill of stinging nettles, knocked me unconscious a couple more times and generally just bruised me. I was WAY overhorsed. However I'm stubborn and still have him 9 years on, but for the first 3 years I spent more time in hospital than I did riding and it's not fun. It's not something I'm proud of as if I'd of been more sensible I wouldn't have dodgy knes, ankles and a wrist and a clicky neck and spine at 22, and OK we got there, but don't move up to horses as everyone else does in a haphazard way, if your parents are saying 14.2hh go for it. And if you decide to stick with your 13hh for a little while longer, have you looked at mounted games? Honestly they're awesome fun and I spent about 4 years of my life doing them - plus the accuracy you need fo some of those games will give you transferable skills for showjumping for either when your parents feel you're ready to move up or for when you buy your own! And if it makes you feel any better, we brought another 12.2hh for my sister about 7 years ago, he's 23 now and I still have fun riding him very occasionally now but he's been on loan for 5 years now after my sister outgrew him to my mums neighbour for her 6 year old grandson. If you're mum's saying no I'm sure she has her reasons - and I wouldn't be surprised if it's for your safety!


----------



## Warden (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi there! I would suggest that if you want to ride a tall horse, you should take lessons on one to see if that is your thing. This way, you don't have the expenses of another horse, and you can explore your horsey ambitions


----------

